# Need a PG



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

it's obvious Ainge was making a playoff push by making the Szczerbiak deal, and if we are to get to the postseason, let alone move on, we need a legit #2 PG. My suggestion - LaFrentz for Earl Watson.
Thoughts?


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Yes, obviously


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> it's obvious Ainge was making a playoff push by making the Szczerbiak deal, and if we are to get to the postseason, let alone move on, we need a legit #2 PG. My suggestion - LaFrentz for Earl Watson.
> Thoughts?


umm...I liked the trade and like Wally - not sure I'd go so far as to say "it's obvious Ainge was making a playoff push by making the Szczerbiak deal" though.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

I'd try to move Dickau back to Hornets and get Speedy Claxton.......


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

Zuca said:


> I'd try to move Dickau back to Hornets and get Speedy Claxton.......


Yeah cuz they'd want someone that is out for the year


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

^^lol


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Do we do either of those deals? Yes.

Are they possible? Only if the other teams include a 1st rounder, then Danny will talk.


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™ (Jun 4, 2005)

Am I the only one who doesn't like the deal?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

i never understood why DA stockpiles draft picks.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

TheBigDonut said:


> i never understood why DA stockpiles draft picks.


Tony Allen
Al Jefferson
Delonte West
Gerald Green
Ryan Gomes
Orien Greene

That's why he stockpiles his draft picks.

Every player he brings in either is or will be a high quality player.

If there's anything you can't knock about Danny Ainge is his drafting skills. He is very good at drafting good players, that's his saving grace.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Lanteri said:


> Tony Allen
> Al Jefferson
> Delonte West
> Gerald Green
> ...


i'm not sold on O yet.


----------



## LX (Oct 14, 2004)

TheBigDonut said:


> i'm not sold on O yet.


He's raw, yeah. But everything he does on the floor points to him being a solid PG someday. His floor awareness is outstanding. He's twice the passer West is. He knows what shots he should and shouldn't take (That was Banks main problem). He plays some strong defense and is a pretty good rebounder. 

The knock on Orien right now is his rookie mistakes. He's a rookie, he'll make mistakes. Not many 2nd round rookie PGs are going to come in and tear it up right away. Orien's come in and has done a fair enough job considering the situation.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> it's obvious Ainge was making a playoff push by making the Szczerbiak deal, and if we are to get to the postseason, let alone move on, we need a legit #2 PG. My suggestion - LaFrentz for Earl Watson.
> Thoughts?




playoff push?!?! :rotf: :rotf: :rotf: ...hes making a push for a top 3 pick and adam morrison...thats about the only thing the c's will push for this year


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Well I am optimistic about the trade. Others like #1AntoineWalkerFan here are obviously not. we won't turn out that bad from this.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Who wouldn't?

The thing is, Watson's contract is almost as bad. Twenty-nine million dollars for five seasons, guaranteed. We would have to throw in someone like Dan Dickau plus one of our young players (notably Gerald Green to make the trade appear somewhat beneficial to the Nuggets) to make the salaries work.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

TheBigDonut said:


> Well I am optimistic about the trade. Others like #1AntoineWalkerFan here are obviously not. we won't turn out that bad from this.



ok lets take the game tonight as a little example...


Former celts combined: 54 pts 16 rebs 14 asts 5 blks 4 stls

Former t-wolves combined: 24 pts 3 rebs 1 ast 0 blks 1 stl 


u keep being optimistic...be my guest


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Can we rename this thread to "Had a PG, traded him, now we need a new one"


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Let's not overexaggerate.

Delonte has played well this season.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

seriously... can i just go back in time and watch the paul/toine/battie/ewill era???

and yes... lafrentz should be traded... not for PG, but for stromile swift


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Premier said:


> Let's not overexaggerate.
> 
> Delonte has played well this season.


Delonte has played exceptional this season, but I don't see how that has anything to do with us needing a PG...


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Delonte has played exceptional this season, but I don't see how that has anything to do with us needing a PG...


Zing!


----------



## Aznboi812 (Nov 9, 2005)

we just need a coach who can teach defense


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Premier said:


> Who wouldn't?
> 
> The thing is, Watson's contract is almost as bad. Twenty-nine million dollars for five seasons, guaranteed. We would have to throw in someone like Dan Dickau plus one of our young players (notably Gerald Green to make the trade appear somewhat beneficial to the Nuggets) to make the salaries work.


Denver needs a big - they've been using FRANCISCO ELSON :rofl: and EDUARDO NAJERA :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: as their backups at the big spots. LaFrentz is better than either one.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Delonte has played exceptional this season, but I don't see how that has anything to do with us needing a PG...


A backup PG...mainly because we won't make the playoffs this year with DWest & O. Greene. West and Watson is a hell of a lot better.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> ok lets take the game tonight as a little example...
> 
> 
> Former celts combined: 54 pts 16 rebs 14 asts 5 blks 4 stls
> ...


So the former Celtics had a chip on their shoulder, went out and had good games? yup, let's roll over and kick the bucket. sounds great.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

aquaitious said:


> Can we rename this thread to "Had a PG, traded him, now we need a new one"


WHo Banks? He had a good (and lucky) game. He lacks playmaking instinct and couldn't throw the ball in the ocean.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> He lacks playmaking instinct


Did you watch the game last night? Because he showed plenty of that, trust me.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Did you watch the game last night? Because he showed plenty of that, trust me.


no, his passes were caught and he hit shots for once in his life. **** YOU MARCUS BANKS AND MARK BLOUNT FOR DOGGING IT IN BOSTON AND ACTUALLY GIVING A **** IN MINNESOTA. **** YOU BOTH. ****HEADS


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

one game. we'll see what happens. Blount for one had some great games in Boston. We knew he had it in him. He just has it in him when he feels like turning it on. Last night he did.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

I agree, it's just one game. But Banks was terrific in it.



> no, his passes were caught


I suppose you missed the no-look to Blount and the bounce pass through traffic, both of which drew oohs and ahhs from the Target?


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Causeway said:


> one game. we'll see what happens. Blount for one had some great games in Boston. We knew he had it in him. He just has it in him when he feels like turning it on. Last night he did.


when he FEELS like it.


----------



## DWest Superstar (Jun 30, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> I agree, it's just one game. But Banks was terrific in it.
> 
> 
> I suppose you missed the no-look to Blount and the bounce pass through traffic, both of which drew oohs and ahhs from the Target?


because banks tossed it lighty he knew blount was such a softy


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> I agree, it's just one game. But Banks was terrific in it.
> 
> 
> I suppose you missed the no-look to Blount and the bounce pass through traffic, both of which drew oohs and ahhs from the Target?


that was probably after i said "**** them" and turned off the TV


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> I agree, it's just one game. But Banks was terrific in it.
> 
> 
> I suppose you missed the no-look to Blount and the bounce pass through traffic, both of which drew oohs and ahhs from the Target?


You suppose correctly.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> that was probably after i said "**** them" and turned off the TV


Who could blame you?



> You suppose correctly.


Unfortunate. Banks had some really nice plays. My favorite is where he crossed West and took it to the hoop for the 3 point play.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

P-Dub34 said:


> Who could blame you?
> 
> 
> Unfortunate. Banks had some really nice plays. My favorite is where he crossed West and took it to the hoop for the 3 point play.


****in' Banks picked a great time to wake up from his retard nap and start giving a ****, huh? **** YOU MARCUS


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Anger towards Blount I can see. The guy's a dick and played when he was in the mood.

I am not so sure Banks got a fair shake in Boston. Also again it was still just one game - even if he had some sweet plays. We'll see how it all plays out.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

Agreed Cause, I don't understand why anybody would be upset for Banks/Reed just playing. It's not like those guys tanked when they were here.

Now, hatred towards Mr. "I Play When I Feel Like It" is acceptable.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

i'm pissed because Banks picked a great time to have a good game and hit shots. in other news the suns BETTER win 2night, i staked 5000 uCash points on 'em and i will be *pissed* if they lose


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

TheBigDonut said:


> ****in' Banks picked a great time to wake up from his retard nap and start giving a ****, huh? **** YOU MARCUS


Minnesota plays a style more conducive to Banks' strengths as a player. Why is it a surprise that he played well for them? He also gets to relax because he knows that making a mistake won't land him on the bench for three games as it did here in Boston. Some players respond well to tough love, some don't. It looks like Marcus is one of the latter group. How well do you think West would deal with getting pined every time he makes a mistake? The only time West comes out of a game is when it's necessary to save his dignity (see Dallas last month or the infamous Charlotte game last year).


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

Again still only one game however:



ehmunro said:


> He also gets to relax because he knows that making a mistake won't land him on the bench for three games as it did here in Boston. Some players respond well to tough love, some don't. It looks like Marcus is one of the latter group. How well do you think West would deal with getting pined every time he makes a mistake? The only time West comes out of a game is when it's necessary to save his dignity (see Dallas last month or the infamous Charlotte game last year).


is very true. Banks was more or less for whatever reason always in Docs doghouse. He did not respond well. It should have been more on Doc to figure out how to motivate Banks and not bring him down.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

TheBigDonut said:


> no, his passes were caught


I can't be the only one who doesn't understand this.

What do you mean by "his passes were caught?" He's not throwing rocks on fire to the players, it's just an organge basketball.


----------



## BackwoodsBum (Jul 2, 2003)

Causeway said:


> Anger towards Blount I can see. The guy's a dick and played when he was in the mood.
> 
> I am not so sure Banks got a fair shake in Boston. Also again it was still just one game - even if he had some sweet plays. We'll see how it all plays out.


I agree. I don't think Banks ever tried less than 100% when he was with the C's, it just didn't work out for him here for a number of reasons which have already been stated. I wish Banks and Reed all the best in Minnesota and hope they live up to their potential.

Blount OTOH, deserves any and all hatred directed towards him. He is a pathetic waste who lacks the guts and character to go out and try to earn his paycheck except when he gets pampered enough that he thinks he is somebody special. Watching him skip up and down the court during the Minnesota game was so ridiculous that I almost made a clip out of it to post everywhere on the internet so that people in other cities could see what a puss he is. Knowing how nimble he is I kept waiting on him to trip on one of the lines and fall flat on his face. Had he done that I would definitely have posted a clip as many places as possible. Every time I see this guy on the court I wish his dad had settled for a BJ.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

> Every time I see this guy on the court I wish his dad had settled for a BJ.


That is classic.


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

BackwoodsBum said:


> Every time I see this guy on the court I wish his dad had settled for a BJ.


Funny, every time I see him on the court it's obvious to me that his mother liked anal.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> Funny, every time I see him on the court it's obvious to me that his mother liked anal.


 :rofl:


----------

